# errore installazione vari ebuild

## vezzo

Sto installando la gentoo, ma quando installo alcuni ebuild mi escono errori strani...e alla fine esce "The die message: emake failed"

adesso non posso postare molto perchè non ho sottomano il pc...intanto posto il make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mi.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="it"

USE="acpi alsa -arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread encode gif gnome gtk hal jpeg -kde mad mp3 mpeg ogg opengl pdf -qt3 -qt3support -qt4 quicktime spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml"

```

Intanto vi chiedo se magari ho un qualche errore nel make.conf, il processore e un core duo e lo uso con 32bit

Ho provato anche a commentare le ldflags ma niente...appena ho il pc sotto mano vi posto un errore.

[edit]

ho provato a mettere MAKEOPTS="-j1" e tutto è filato liscio....

----------

## djinnZ

le ldflags possono creare problemi ma se non posti il messaggio o meglio dici quale pacchetto crea errore è un tantino difficle creare ad indovinare.

A naso direi che stai tentando di installare un pacchetto le cui dipendenze non sono state soddisfatte a suon di emerge --resume --skipfirst e per questo il make muore oppure perchè stai tentando di usare -j3 su un pacchetto che non lo supporta. Se vuoi sfruttare il dual core devi abilitare il supporto multiprocessore nel kernel.

Ma sto sempre a scrutare in una sfera di cristallo.

----------

## vezzo

Scusa se ti ho fatto leggere nella sfera di cristalo...

ecco l'errore di emerge eix

```
   i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT global4.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o global4.o global4.cc &&\

   mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

/usr/include/unistd.h:405: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [global4.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/work/eix-0.10.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/work/eix-0.10.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

** 

** ERROR: app-portage/eix-0.10.2 failed.

** Call stack:

**           ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

**           ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

**           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

**   eix-0.10.2.ebuild, line   20:  Called die

** The specific snippet of code:

**      emake || die "emake failed"

**  The die message:

**   emake failed

**

** If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

** A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/temp/build.log'.

**
```

ho dato anche un revdep-rebuild ma nulla...

----------

## djinnZ

 *vezzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT global4.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o global4.o global4.cc &&\
> 
> ...

 

eccolo il vero errore, molto a naso mi ricorda i miei problemi con l'eseguibile gcc1 (parte del preprocessore) e -Wl,-O1 ma non ho mai sentito che affliggesse le cpu intel. Ho sperimentato che gcc compilato con una ottimizzazione del genere alle volte da i numeri ed ho risolto ricompilandolo senza ma poichè uso sicuramente una diversa versione di gcc (3.x) e perchè potrebbe essere anche un problema di ram (verificala) non ti garantisco che funzioni.

forse sarebbe il caso di accodare il thread alla discussione sulle cflags.

----------

## vezzo

ho tolto le ldflag...ma niente da fare altro errore:

```

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT output/formatstring-print.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o output/formatstring-print.o output/formatstring-print.cc &&\

   mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo search/levenshtein.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT search/levenshtein.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o search/levenshtein.o search/levenshtein.cc &&\

   mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [output/formatstring.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/work/eix-0.10.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/work/eix-0.10.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

** 

** ERROR: app-portage/eix-0.10.2 failed.

** Call stack:

**           ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

**           ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

**           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

**   eix-0.10.2.ebuild, line   20:  Called die

** The specific snippet of code:

**      emake || die "emake failed"

**  The die message:

**   emake failed

** 

** If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

** A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/temp/build.log'.

**

```

e se non bastasse, quando ho riprovato dopo un revdep-rebuild -X:

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT portage/conf/portagesettings.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o portage/conf/portagesettings.o portage/conf/portagesettings.cc &&\

   mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo portage/conf/cascadingprofile.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT portage/conf/cascadingprofile.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o portage/conf/cascadingprofile.o portage/conf/cascadingprofile.cc &&\

   mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1plus)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[2]: *** [portage/conf/cascadingprofile.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/work/eix-0.10.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/work/eix-0.10.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

** 

** ERROR: app-portage/eix-0.10.2 failed.

** Call stack:

**           ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

**           ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

**           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

**   eix-0.10.2.ebuild, line   20:  Called die

** The specific snippet of code:

**      emake || die "emake failed"

**  The die message:

**   emake failed

** 

** If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

** A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.10.2/temp/build.log'.

** 

```

eccoti anche un emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 Jan 2008 13:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg mad midi mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pppd python quicktime readline reflection session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Per il secondo errore lo devo riportare come bug? scusate se stresso, ma non sono molto bravo con tutti questi errori.

[aggiunta]

Adesso mi spara errori diversi ogni volta che voglio fare un bel emerge...non capisco più niente!!!!!

----------

## lavish

Come scritto sopra, verifica la ram

----------

## vezzo

mi ero dimenticato anche di dire che ho verificato tutta la ram con memtest86 e non mi ha dato mezzo errore...

mi hanno anche suggerito di provare a fare un emerge -e system per provare a ricompilare il tutto con le nuove fla...proverò anche questa poi vi farò sapere

----------

## djinnZ

hai verificato la ram con più test successivi o ti sei accontentato del primo tentativo?!

Se il gcc è malfunzionante l'emerge -e system non farà altro che devastarti definitivamente ed irrimediabilmente il sistema.

L'approccio più corretto è fare un pacchetto binario di libc e gcc con qpkg e ricompilarli con emerge -1. A questo punto vedi se il problema viene risolto ed eventualmente decidi se è il caso di ricompilare il sistema.

Questo è quello che ti avevo suggerito di ricompilare il gcc senza -Wl,-O1 (premesso che sono su hardened, con il gcc 3 ed eix è compilato con le tue ottimizzazioni senza problemi, ed è comunque solo per prudenza che evito -Wl,-O1 solo sul gcc) ma da quel che leggo mi pare che hai solo provato a ricompilare eix senza le ldflag.

Già che ti trovi verifica se hai scleto bene -march e la configurazione del kernel in relazione alla tua cpu.

Se anche è vero che usare le ldflags alle prime armi non è consigliabile perchè poi non sai come affrontare le immancabili piccole rogne è anche vero stiamo anche parlando di ldflags che al momento non sono ufficialmente supportate ma non sono neppure sconsigliate (come --sort-common  etc.) e sono molto comunemente usate, quindi non ti far prendere dal panico e procedi sistematicamente.  :Wink: 

----------

## falko

Non so, io a spanne proverei a emergere un'altra versione più vecchia o una mascherata di eix. Altrimenti prova a vedere quali pacchetti tenta di emegere revdep-rebuild e prova a emergerli manualmente, e dopo riprova a emergere eix

cia

----------

## vezzo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai verificato la ram con più test successivi o ti sei accontentato del primo tentativo?!

 

Piùdi una volta...mi pare 4 o 5...

 *Quote:*   

> Se il gcc è malfunzionante l'emerge -e system non farà altro che devastarti definitivamente ed irrimediabilmente il sistema.
> 
> 

 

infatti non l'avevo ancora fatto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> L'approccio più corretto è fare un pacchetto binario di libc e gcc con qpkg e ricompilarli con emerge -1. A questo punto vedi se il problema viene risolto ed eventualmente decidi se è il caso di ricompilare il sistema.
> 
> 

 

quindi dovre fare quickpkg gcc e poi emerge -1k gcc o altro?

 *Quote:*   

> Questo è quello che ti avevo suggerito di ricompilare il gcc senza -Wl,-O1
> 
> 

 

difatti avevo anche ricompilato gcc e glibc(anche se adesso mi davano errore anche loro due)

 *Quote:*   

> Già che ti trovi verifica se hai scleto bene -march e la configurazione del kernel in relazione alla tua cpu.
> 
> 

 

ho letto qui

comunque non preoccuparti sono tranquillissimo, anche se mi stanno girando un poco le scatole  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *vezzo wrote:*   

> quindi dovre fare quickpkg gcc e poi emerge -1k gcc o altro?

 

si, in simili frangenti è l'unica strada valida, così puoi sempre ripristinare con un emerge -K gcc

----------

## vezzo

Primo passo fatto...infatti adesso ho installato eix.

Adessovisto che non ho ancora l'interfaccia grafica ho emerso xorg-x11 stanotte ed è andato tutto bene. Dopo X ho emerso gnome e però quello mi ha dato errore con cmake. Ecco qui l'errore:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cmake-2.4.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6 ...

---------------------------------------------

CMake 2.4-6, Copyright (c) 2006 Kitware, Inc., Insight Consortium

C compiler on this system is: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

C++ compiler on this system is: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

Makefile processor on this system is: gmake

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ is GNU compiler

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has STL in std:: namespace

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has ANSI streams

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has streams in std:: namespace

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has sstream

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has operator!=(string, char*)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has stl iterator_traits

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has standard template allocator

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has allocator<>::rebind<>

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ does not have non-standard allocator<>::max_size argument

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has stl containers supporting allocator objects

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has header cstddef

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ requires template friends to use <>

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports member templates

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has standard template specialization syntax

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has argument dependent lookup

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has struct stat with st_mtim member

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ has ANSI for scoping

---------------------------------------------

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Bootstrap.cmk -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source/cmake.cxx -o cmake.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Bootstrap.cmk -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source/cmakemain.cxx -o cmakemain.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Bootstrap.cmk -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source/cmakewizard.cxx -o cmakewizard.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Bootstrap.cmk -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Source/cmCommandArgumentLexer.cxx -o cmCommandArgumentLexer.o

/usr/include/wctype.h:100: error: '__ISwupper' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/wctype.h:100: error: '__ISwupper' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/wctype.h:100: error: '__ISwupper' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/wctype.h:100: error: '__ISwupper' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/wctype.h:100: error: '__ISwupper' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/wctype.h:100: error: '__ISwupper' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/wctype.h:100: error: '__ISwupper' was not declared in this scope

gmake: *** [cmCommandArgumentLexer.o] Error 1

---------------------------------------------

Error when bootstrapping CMake:

Problem while running gmake

---------------------------------------------

Log of errors: /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/work/cmake-2.4.6/Bootstrap.cmk/cmake_bootstrap.log

---------------------------------------------

** 

** ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1 failed.

** Call stack:

**               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

**               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

**               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

**   cmake-2.4.6-r1.ebuild, line   37:  Called die

** The specific snippet of code:

**      ./bootstrap \

**         --prefix=/usr \

**         --docdir=/share/doc/${PN} \

**         --datadir=/share/${PN} \

**         --mandir=/share/man || die "./bootstrap failed"

**  The die message:

**   ./bootstrap failed

** 

** If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

** A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

** 

```

Non saprei proprio dove girarmi...

Un altra cosa che mi è venuta in mente: non potrebbe essere il fatto che ho la memoria in dual channel?

----------

## vezzo

djinnZ mi hai fatto pensare...quando mi hai chiesto della ram...ho provato a mettere la ram in single-channel al posto di dual-channel e non ho più avuto problemi, almeno fino ad adesso...non saprei però quale sia la causa...

anzi penso sia dovuto al fatto che la ram sia divisa tra i due core e quindi se io inizio a compilare su un core una parte e poi la parte serve a un processo di compilazione sull'altro core allora si hanno problemi...però se qualcuno ha la soluzione mi faccia un fischio...

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho sistemi multicore e multiprocessore quindi non mi sono documentato e non ti posso aiutare ma dovresti riguardare bene la configurazione del kernel.

per l'errore di cmake da uno sguardo ai bug non mi ricordo quale pacchetto devi aggiornare perchè funzioni.

----------

## vezzo

Io avevo trovato solo la pagina che ti ho linkato sopra e nient'altro...non saprei davvero dove mettere le mani...

per cmake adesso è compilato perfettamente dopo aver messo la memoria in single channel...appena troverò qualcosa di più preciso su questo problema risolverò intanto rimango così visto che funziona tutto poi si vedrà...

----------

